# clearcom -> bluetooth?



## wavemaster447 (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anybody think it would be possible to mod a bluetooth headset to work with a Clear-com pack? I was envisioning something along the lines of using this (Amazon.com: Jabra A210 Bluetooth Adapter: Cell Phones & Service) 2.5mm jack adapter wired into the standard Clear-Com 4 pin headset port. With the proper resistors to get rid of the voltage provided by the Clear-Com system and reduce it to line level.(I haven't measured it yet, but what is the expected line voltage out of a cell phone?)

Anybody have any ideas of whether this will work?


----------



## Footer (Dec 17, 2009)

I am sure it would. You would just have to do the same mod that people do on regular cell phone headsets. Usually requires a 9v battery and some other gak. 
There are plenty of webpages out there on doing this mod. I have not seen one on adding the bluetooth. 

Keep in mind though, as far as RF goes, bluetooth is pure evil. It cuts down 2.4ghz tremendously. 

If you wanted to do this as a project, go for it. If you want to use it for actually production... buy a very good bluetooth headset. I know how bad bluetooth headsets sound now, I don't want to think of what it will sound like over com.


----------



## fredthe (Dec 17, 2009)

Clearcom headsets need to have the mic and earpiece isolated, no common ground. Take a look at this thread:

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound/2872-building-your-own-clearcom-telex-head-set.html


----------



## David Ashton (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry but that is wrong, there is a common ground on all the common headsets, including the very cheap ones I sell.


----------



## epimetheus (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes and no. The 4-pin XLR pinout has Mic +, Mic Common, Ear H, and Ear L. Ear L and Mic Common are both connected directly to ground inside the unit per the Clearcom CS-222 schematic.

OP, does that bluetooth pack do bi-directional communication? I've got a couple of bluetooth packs with 3.5mm jacks, but they can only send or recieve, not both.


----------



## techietx (Jan 29, 2012)

I see it has been a while since anyone posted in this thread. I'm wondering if a few years later, anyone has accomplished this?


----------



## Footer (Jan 29, 2012)

techietx said:


> I see it has been a while since anyone posted in this thread. I'm wondering if a few years later, anyone has accomplished this?


 
Yup. JK Audio

Not cheap, but its out there.


----------

